# TSA Collecting $700,000 Annually in "Unclaimed Money"



## Devil's Advocate (May 19, 2016)

> While U.S. air travelers dealt with indignities that included infuriating airport security lines, the Transportation Security Administration was laughing all the way to the bank. That’s because in 2015 alone, hurried passengers left behind more than $700,000 — a record — at airport security checkpoints. In its annual report to Congress, TSA said it collected $765,759 in unclaimed money during fiscal 2015. The chunk of change tops 2014’s total by nearly $100,000, and is roughly double the agency’s 2008 haul of $383,413.


Link: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/tsa-loose-change-2015_us_573d241fe4b0aee7b8e90911


----------



## KmH (May 19, 2016)

Transportation Security Administration - an oxymoron - given their repeated, abject failures at detecting weapons gotten past them in weapons smuggling tests conducted by their own administration.

I find it utterly astonishing that the American public allows the TSA to continue to exist considering it comes nowhere close to doing what the TSA is intended to do.

The TSA has been given a fools errand.

It would be easier, and just as effective at preventing terrorist from boarding commercial aircraft in the USA, to just flush the billions of dollars TSA consumes with it's existence down federal office toilets across the nation.


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jul 16, 2016)

well, why not just end the huge presence of air travel by investing in HSR, then trains will unfortunately become the target, but trains should be built so well, that they should be able to stay on the rails


----------

